# PPTP Server on FreeBSD 12.1



## weberjn (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi,

to setup a PPTP server on FreeBSD, it seems MPD5 is the way to go.

Do you know a current tutorial?

I know PPTP isn't totally secure any more, but I'd like to build a VPN for Android and Windows 10 clients, and each support PPTP out of the box.

Thanks
Juergen


----------



## obsigna (Sep 15, 2020)

More than 9 years ago, I wrote down some instructions as an answer to a similar question (that time I was another user rolfheinrich): https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/poptop-iphone-problem.23190/post-137792

That said, nowadays I am using L2TP/IPsec on my FreeBSD servers for Windows, Mac and iPhone clients. I would be very surprised if Androids won’t support L2TP/IPsec. Since you are from Germany, perhaps you might want to read my BLog post in German language, on how to set up a L2TP/IPsec service employing net/mpd5 + security/strongswan on FreeBSD:
https://obsigna.com/articles/1548367297.html
English by the MS-Online-Translator: https://www.translatetheweb.com/?from=de&to=en&a=https://obsigna.com/articles/1548367297.html


----------

